# Any axiom champ poly mods?



## Ashley Brayson (Nov 4, 2015)

Has anyone modified the grip in any way on an hdpe axiom champ from SimpleShot? I was thinking of screwing on a palm swell.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I added rubber tubing to the pinch points on the forks and handle . Amazing difference in grip and feel . You're idea for a swell would work . I like mine flat , compact and extremely pocket able.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Mine felt good as is to me.. but I just banded it up as a gift to my 9 year old to keep at his nanas.. his uncle lives there and enjoys shooting a natural I made for him... they have a bayou in the back yard and I wanted my boy to have a slingshot that would float and not get water damaged if left out..
What material are you thinking of using for a palm swell?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Do you think epoxy would stick to it? Thinking of messing with mine a bit.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> Do you think epoxy would stick to it? Thinking of messing with mine a bit.


Epoxy on polycarbonate will stick initially but over time it will come loose.

If you make a 50/50 mix of corn starch and silicone caulking you can use that to make great molded grips on tools or slingshots. It'll stick to darn near anything.

If you want to mount wood parts on a poly slingshot, I'd recommend using screws. Same with hdpe, near impossible stuff to glue permanently.

Edit: 50/50 by volume, not weight for the cornstarch/caulking mix.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thank you very much. Got to give it a try.


----------



## Ashley Brayson (Nov 4, 2015)

I was thinking of just a shaped piece of stained ply. I heard that glue isn't any good on HDPE so I was going to screw it on. I've added heat shrink tubing already and it's great. The corn starch idea sounds interesting 





  








Axiom Plinker




__
Ashley Brayson


__
May 20, 2016


----------



## Ashley Brayson (Nov 4, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> Mine felt good as is to me.. but I just banded it up as a gift to my 9 year old to keep at his nanas.. his uncle lives there and enjoys shooting a natural I made for him... they have a bayou in the back yard and I wanted my boy to have a slingshot that would float and not get water damaged if left out..
> What material are you thinking of using for a palm swell?for simplicity I thought maybe a plastic ball cut in half and screwed on migh work.


For simplicity I thoght about a plastic ball of some kind cut in half and screwed on might work.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Drilled and slotted for loops


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Gaffer tape around the finger and thumb


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That is really cool heat shrink tape! Where do you get it?


----------



## Ashley Brayson (Nov 4, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> That is really cool heat shrink tape! Where do you get it?


Im in the UK but I found this on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NON-SLIP-HEAT-SHRINK-TUBING-TEXTURED-HEATSHRINK-X-WRAP-SLEEVING-HANDLE-GRIP-TUBE-/361364301053?var=&hash=item5422fda4fd:m:m9TGNZ2vM2pFWLaAAdYUAug


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Found some from the states. The shipping out of UK was really high. Thank you very much! Please post a pic after you do the palm swell. I really like my champ, but a small swell like the custom ones have would be perfect. And WELCOME to the forum!!!!


----------



## Ashley Brayson (Nov 4, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Found some from the states. The shipping out of UK was really high. Thank you very much! Please post a pic after you do the palm swell. I really like my champ, but a small swell like the custom ones have would be perfect. And WELCOME to the forum!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Ashley Brayson (Nov 4, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> FB_IMG_1463780398418.jpg
> 
> Drilled and slotted for loops


great looking mod!


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Take a look, on YouTube, at Sugru. I've used it on a couple of small mods, and it seems to stick to anything.
For example, I filled a knick from a fork hit, and made a palm swell on another. The colors mix for a good match, or decoration.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Steve32 said:


> Take a look, on YouTube, at Sugru. I've used it on a couple of small mods, and it seems to stick to anything.
> For example, I filled a knick from a fork hit, and made a palm swell on another. The colors mix for a good match, or decoration.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Thanks. That stuff looks amazing.


----------



## romanista77 (Sep 25, 2013)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> FB_IMG_1463780398418.jpg
> 
> Drilled and slotted for loops


Was thinking about doing this myself.

I was wondering about weakening the structure though..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Sugru would definitely work but you might need to use 2 packs to do a full Palm swell as you would want to go around the whole handle to make sure it stays on.

I just used the stuff to fill in the tube holes and quick change slots on my Maxim and Maxim Champ. ( I don't like tubes on full size slingshots, only on PFS)

Filling in the holes and slots on both slingshots took one of the three packs that comes in a package with a little bit left over.

The stuff definitely has a good feel to it and it looks great as well.


----------

